# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Time-Traveling Incest in 'X-Men?'" Plus More Bad Comic Book Ideas

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of ill-advised comic book plots, like the X-Men character who went back in time to use his powers to seduce... his own mom?


_Full article here._

----------

